# Curious about cost of chimney repair



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting on a roof is not easy and usually requires a bit of risk/danger.

That is not an uncommon or out of range fee for a chimney/leak repair.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

People seem to forget little things like what it cost to be in business.
For a simple job like that I'd have to stop doing something else I could have been in the middle of so I'd loose money, my 40 ft. ladder cost me Over $400.00 (black tip) truck payment, insurace on truck, liability ins., workmans comp. local business licence, $400.00 ladder rack, straps to hold the ladder on, caulking gun. ect. ect.
I easly have over $15,000 worth of tools I've had to by just to be ready to do any job that comes my way.
We have to pay for our own vacation time, pay for our own health ins. we have no retirement plan unless we pay for it.


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

Understood. I have a few friends in this business and do understand the costs involved. He did come out twice, once for estimate and another to do the work. He was prompt, gave good advice and friendly. All of those things do matter. I just try to put things into perspective when it comes to hiring people and trying to determine costs. Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> People seem to forget little things like what it cost to be in business.
> For a simple job like that I'd have to stop doing something else I could have been in the middle of so I'd loose money, my 40 ft. ladder cost me Over $400.00 (black tip) truck payment, insurace on truck, liability ins., workmans comp. local business licence, $400.00 ladder rack, straps to hold the ladder on, caulking gun. ect. ect.
> I easly have over $15,000 worth of tools I've had to by just to be ready to do any job that comes my way.
> We have to pay for our own vacation time, pay for our own health ins. we have no retirement plan unless we pay for it.


+1

I agree with all of this right here.

Just wish you felt the same way about installing windows. :thumbup:


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Now we're getting there.... Now let's add on all the additional expenses that most legit businesses face like rent, utilities, office staff, other insurances, certifications, marketing (that's a big one), time spent on "free estimates" that don't pan out, etc, etc.... Small to medium size construction companies can easily push 5 figures per month in just overhead.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Seems kinda silly to reseal counter flashing for $375.00.,Put another $200.00 or so and you could have replaced the entire counter flashing and have peace of mind knowing that you would not have to pay someone $375.00 to squirt some sealant in your mortar joints.

Had that option ever been mentioned to you by your repair guy?


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Seems kinda silly to reseal counter flashing for $375.00.,Put another $200.00 or so and you could have replaced the entire counter flashing and have peace of mind knowing that you would not have to pay someone $375.00 to squirt some sealant in your mortar joints.
> 
> Had that option ever been mentioned to you by your repair guy?


Unfortunately this was not mentioned. What you said makes sense. Maybe I should have had another estimate. He did say to call if I'm still having a problem. For that price, I will hold him to it.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

mjarema414 said:


> Unfortunately this was not mentioned. He did say to call if I'm still having a problem. For that price, I will hold him to it.


That bites.But unfortunately repairs are not covered under warranties.Did he by chance say anything about warranties?

And did you ask him in the beginning what your options were?


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

Roofmaster417 said:


> That bites.But unfortunately repairs are not covered under warranties.Did he by chance say anything about warranties?
> 
> And did you ask him in the beginning what your options were?


He didn't say anything about warranties. He did inspect everything and said that someone caulked over old caulking and there were small holes and cracks where the plaster was crumbling on the interior. The flashing is in good shape. He gave me a written estimate. No other options mentioned.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I am a painter, not a roofer. I have some roofing skills and have tackled chimney flashing jobs. It is indeed a tough job. I have learned one thing........squirting some caulking into cracks/mortar is a TEMPORARY solution. As roofmaster pointed out, you could have had the job done PERMANENTLY for a few more bucks. I won't disparage the guy who did your work.......he may have done a great job......some caulking does hold up for years, but, it's amazing what water can do to even the best silicone.

P.S. Joe Caption, your post about the costs of being self-employed should be a "sticky." One thing I forget to include in my costs of doing business is vehicle maintenance......just had $1200 worth of repairs done on my truck which doesn't include the two days it was out of service. Yes, it costs a lot to be self-employed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

One thing that is easy to forget is the selling expense---2 to 3 hours driving and talking--more to write up a quote---another trip to close the sale---in a year that turns into a lot of expense.


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> I am a painter, not a roofer. I have some roofing skills and have tackled chimney flashing jobs. It is indeed a tough job. I have learned one thing........squirting some caulking into cracks/mortar is a TEMPORARY solution. As roofmaster pointed out, you could have had the job done PERMANENTLY for a few more bucks. I won't disparage the guy who did your work.......he may have done a great job......some caulking does hold up for years, but, it's amazing what water can do to even the best silicone.


Thanks. If he gave me that option for 200.00 more, I would've taken it. Would it be better to call a roofer for something like this (replacing counter flashing) or a chimney guy?


----------



## Michael Olding (Jan 17, 2012)

It's probably better to call in a mason for masonry work and a roofer for roofing work. Flashing's are one of those items that usually can be done by either craft provided they are competent.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

You will want to call an actual roofer.

Personally, my prices vary anywhere from $250 to $1000.00 for a chimney flashing. A lot of factors get involved in this.

If you feel like the sealant is doing its job for now, I would hold off on the flashing.


----------

